# Detailed: Black RS Megane R26



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi DW been ages since ive posted a full detail thread but looks like i'll be making up for it with this one as its rather picture heavy.

this 57 reg black renault sport megane R26 F1 was bought by a friend a few months ago and had been badly 'valeted' by the renault main dealer including polish residue around the decals and trim, marring and plenty of swirls so was in need of a good detail inside and out.

the detailing was carried out over 3 days, friday evening for the interior, saturday afternoon and night for cleaning and polishing and sunday for protection and pictures.

pictures of the car before starting





































firstly the cars matts were removed and the inside vacuumed with my dyson animal with various attachments. some areas required megs rubber pet hair brush to lift bits from the carpet before re vaccing.























































the seats and trim were then cleaned with AB FAB interior cleaner @ 1:10. this was also used on the carpet on areas with any stains removing pretty much all marks for inside the car. trim was then dressed with scholl purple, leather with zaino leather cleaner and protection and steering wheel and gear know with dr. leather wipes. AS berry blast also gave the inside a freshen up.

afters. some taken that evening other the next day in better light.














































whilst i was tackling the inside of the car the owners brother got to work cleaning the exhaust tips which were very heavily sooted up. these were first soaked with AS G101 then cleaned inside using megs polishing cone with britemax metal twins polish and outside with wire wool and metal twins.



















Day 2 marked the start of the exterior cleaning first with some G101 on wheels and arches, left to dwell before rinsing to remove loose dirt then snow foaming with CG 'no touch' foam














































after a 10 minute dwell the foam was rinsed and wheels sprayed with BH wheel cleaner, left to do its thing before cleaning with cleanmax shampoo, wheel woolies and dodo's wheel mitt.
































































with the wheels washed and rinsed the bodywork was shampoo'd with cleanmax and dodo's wookie mitt.



















next the car was clayed to remove bonded contaminates before polishing using BH clay. this didnt remove a great deal apart from some tar low down and yellowing from the roof and bonnet most likely from when the car was sat outside at the dealership.



















with the car towel dried it was moved inside ready for polishing. using a large inspection lamp the paints refects were made much clearer.




























the bonnet was then taped up to get some 50:50 shots. first the paint was cut with scholl S3 and an optimum MF pad then polished with S3 and scholl purple foam pad.




























tape off this made for some great 50:50 pictures.




























the level of correction was pretty good with a big reduction in orange peel and only the very deep scratches remaining. the rest of the car was then taped up and polished using the same process.

BEFORE



















50:50



















AFTER



















on sunday with the car polished the residue left by the dealership was removed using af finale and some detailing swobs

BEFORE










AFTER










wheels were protected with FK1000p. coated, left to cure for 20 mins then buffed.










trim coated with C4 (or rather 5)










left treated right untreated



















paintwork and glass was treated with 2 coats of Gtechniq EXOv2










after curing i decided to also add a single coat of bouncers 'moonshine' wax. firstly because id bought it at waxstock and not had chance to use it (i just sit there smelling it for hours on end) and secondly because i personally love the look wax gives a black car.





































finally the tyres were blacked with pinnacle black onyx and the car moved outside for plenty of finished pictures












































































































































































and thats about it! well done for getting this far and thanks for taking time to get through the write up. very happy with the results on this particular car.

any comments welcome

regards

Dave


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks amazing! Good job mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Epic picture of everyone with their arms crossed :lol:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome job mate!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Nice reflections


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Fantastic. Miss mine alot.  

Some prettyful cars in the shots!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great now👍


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cracking job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Porn.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

is that a karcher foam lance.

Nice turnaround btw :thumb:


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> is that a karcher foam lance.
> 
> Nice turnaround btw :thumb:


Seems like it is a karcher. Makes a nice foam IMHO.
Good work!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic job on a terrific car:thumb:

Well done and it's nice to see you controlling the flex on the flex over your shoulder!!!

10/10 fella

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job the car looks much better


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Stunning reflection shots!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looks awesome, how black should look 

Front number plates should be banned though, really ruin the aesthetics of a cars lines.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

superb job on a great car well done dude


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very good work! such a reflection 

So you used C5 on plastics? Do you now anything about the durability on it?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome work. 

Some great products used too. 
I need to get my flex out for a proper use.


----------



## gimble (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

that's amazing work!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

How do you like the flex?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Epic picture of everyone with their arms crossed :lol:


haha thanks stang. thought id see how many people i could get in a single reflection **** :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

minnnt said:


> Fantastic. Miss mine alot.
> 
> Some prettyful cars in the shots!


thanks mate. my red R26 and his brothers blue R27. it was like a mini RS meet!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> is that a karcher foam lance.
> 
> Nice turnaround btw :thumb:


cheers mate. yes its a karchers own foam attachment. foam isnt bad but i had to fill the whole reservoir with snow foam to get that level of foam rather than an inch in the bottle of a proper foam lance.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

SBM said:


> Fantastic job on a terrific car:thumb:
> 
> Well done and it's nice to see you controlling the flex on the flex over your shoulder!!!
> 
> ...


thanks Ben. not often your able to get pictured detailing a car so made the most of having others using the camera. just looks like im holding it wring with being wrong handed :lol:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> Very good work! such a reflection
> 
> So you used C5 on plastics? Do you now anything about the durability on it?


thanks wout :thumb:

yeah C1, C4 or C5 (all the same just branded for different areas of the car) works great on trim as its not thick and runny plus if you get it on and painted areas around the trim it simple buffs off.

durability is very good indeed. years sometimes before it needs re doing depending on what kind of weather and where abouts on the car the trim is.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

diesel x said:


> How do you like the flex?


very highly mate. ive used it about 10 to 15 times now on full details. most colours it corrects fully in a single stage and feels like a very well built machine. great with scholl pads and polishes.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

A bit late to the party, but, Great job, a bit of an RS brotherhood then?! Nice!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

James Bagguley said:


> A bit late to the party, but, Great job, a bit of an RS brotherhood then?! Nice!


thanks james haha something like that. id certainly like to give the blue R27 a polish up as well before winter :buffer:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Be sure to post it up if you do  Crazy how fast the years go by isnt it?!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Cracking work Dave. Is it a fellow ms.net members car?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brilliant thread. Awesome car & looking mint


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice job dave. Is the owner upto the task of keeping it looking like that !!

Nice to see a nice car on some nice tyres aswell. lol

rick


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie crookston said:


> Cracking work Dave. Is it a fellow ms.net members car?


Thanks jamie. Yeah he signed up to ms just before getting the car. Not sure of his username.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Kyle 86 said:


> Brilliant thread. Awesome car & looking mint


Thanks for the kind words kyle. Much appreciated mate.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

cossierick said:


> Very nice job dave. Is the owner upto the task of keeping it looking like that !!
> 
> Nice to see a nice car on some nice tyres aswell. lol
> 
> rick


Cheers rick. Well I think I'll be maintaining the car as well every few weeks for a good clean and some C2v3 for topping up to keep up with the protection.

Dave


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing results and gorgeous car mate!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Brilliant work mate, thanks for sharing. Top job!


----------



## adamsjs (Jul 20, 2013)

Amazing job. Great eye for detail.


----------



## SebSwainR26 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks again Dave! Top job and a remarkable turnaround! Really pleased, and think the pictures speak 1000 words!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks jamie. Yeah he signed up to ms just before getting the car. Not sure of his username.
> 
> Dave


Its a lovely car. It has gave me a good vision of how mine will be. Is it sitting on cook springs?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

SebSwainR26 said:


> Thanks again Dave! Top job and a remarkable turnaround! Really pleased, and think the pictures speak 1000 words!


Alright seb nice to see youve signed up! Was a pleasure doing it and glad your as pleased with it as I am.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie crookston said:


> Its a lovely car. It has gave me a good vision of how mine will be. Is it sitting on cook springs?


It is mate. Sit really nice on the lower springs and makes it look a bit wider and squatted.

You might have to break your oem rule and get a set!


----------



## H.R.I.P (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice job拇指：


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> It is mate. Sit really nice on the lower springs and makes it look a bit wider and squatted.
> 
> You might have to break your oem rule and get a set!


I have thought about it.. Nearly bought a miltek last week. I am still wanting the car oem as possible. Maybe stretch to oem+


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Not helping me as I really want one of these! Just a decent R26 is just outside my price range 

Lovely detail and it looks great! Especially on the cooksport springs, is that a ktec system on there?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

jamie crookston said:


> I have thought about it.. Nearly bought a miltek last week. I am still wanting the car oem as possible. Maybe stretch to oem+


Haha I said the same when I first got mine. Glad ive done decat and catback as it sounds amazing. Never knew the car could sound as good as it does now.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, amazing turanround. Great reflections:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Not helping me as I really want one of these! Just a decent R26 is just outside my price range
> 
> Lovely detail and it looks great! Especially on the cooksport springs, is that a ktec system on there?


Thanks a lot mate. If your after one its better to save for the cleanest looking and lowest milage example you can.

The exhaust is a the 2.75 miltek system and I have the 3 inch piper system on mine.

Dave


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Stunning car and you've done a lovely job on it.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Smashing job


----------



## Alex_Wilson (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazing job done


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks a lot mate. If your after one its better to save for the cleanest looking and lowest milage example you can.
> 
> The exhaust is a the 2.75 miltek system and I have the 3 inch piper system on mine.
> 
> Dave


Yep thats exactly what I'm doing, really want one in red! Just frustrating as they are out of my price range!

What do the tips look like on the piper? Same as the milltek/k-tec?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Good work Dave! Nice to see you getting yours hours in!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work some cracking reflection shots. Really came up a treat and nice choice of wax.

Liking the 50/50's too shows off your work nicely.

Least now it's looking spot on to start enjoying the car.


----------



## saxo1124 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Some nice Renault Sports in the background too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing work and photos :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dave sent me this link a couple of weeks ago, car looks stunning, hopefully mine can look half as good and ill be happy

Got all the gear now except the gtechnic stuff, best get cracking must check the weather forecast

I'd say pictures speak more than a 1000 words

And a public thank you to dave for all is recent help and feedback with me badgering him with 20 question a day......top man!!!!!!!


----------



## Mozzer1664 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great effort:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Yep thats exactly what I'm doing, really want one in red! Just frustrating as they are out of my price range!
> 
> What do the tips look like on the piper? Same as the milltek/k-tec?


The tips on the piper are round and straight cut mate where as the miltek is inward rolled. Both look better than the oval tips of the standard tips.

Hope your able to find a tidy example. Took me ages to decide on mine!

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Great work some cracking reflection shots. Really came up a treat and nice choice of wax.
> 
> Liking the 50/50's too shows off your work nicely.
> 
> Least now it's looking spot on to start enjoying the car.


Thanks mate. The 50:50 shot were great for showing the difference in gloss and clarity. Blacks always such a rewarding colour.

Ita now in a better state than a lot of people receive there new cars from the dealership.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

saxo1124 said:


> Looks fantastic. Some nice Renault Sports in the background too.


Thanks mate. Renault sports proving popular with us lot at the moment.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> Dave sent me this link a couple of weeks ago, car looks stunning, hopefully mine can look half as good and ill be happy
> 
> Got all the gear now except the gtechnic stuff, best get cracking must check the weather forecast
> 
> ...


Thanks sparkie for the kind words. Keep the queations coming haha.

Dave


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> The tips on the piper are round and straight cut mate where as the miltek is inward rolled. Both look better than the oval tips of the standard tips.
> 
> Hope your able to find a tidy example. Took me ages to decide on mine!
> 
> Dave


That's exactly the look I think suits the meg, round straight cut! :thumb:

Seem to be so many knackers out there which just look dull and abused 

I have managed to stretch my budget for one also ... soooo excited but keep looking now and it's annoying knowing I can't have one until November/December!!! Really want an UR like yours tbh but are very hard to come by! I've joined megsport and keeping an eye on the classifieds there as that's the best bet of finding a decent one


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> That's exactly the look I think suits the meg, round straight cut! :thumb:
> 
> Seem to be so many knackers out there which just look dull and abused
> 
> I have managed to stretch my budget for one also ... soooo excited but keep looking now and it's annoying knowing I can't have one until November/December!!! Really want an UR like yours tbh but are very hard to come by! I've joined megsport and keeping an eye on the classifieds there as that's the best bet of finding a decent one


Yes I remember looking for a nice one amongst the usual abused rubbish. Start looking now and you might find a decent one by dec.


----------



## te-75 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, great Job!
May we see some beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
That would be fine.
Have a nice day, 
Thanks te-75


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

te-75 said:


> Wow, great Job!
> May we see some beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
> That would be fine.
> Have a nice day,
> Thanks te-75


Sure mate. Im due to wash the car before we do a trackday in november so will get some pictures to show how the exo is holding up.

Dave


----------

